# Ayuda Caldera Electronica



## xxxman1978 (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola amigos os comento mi caso a ver si me podéis ayudar ya que no tengo ni idea de electrónica y no se como solucionar mi problema que es el siguiente:
Tengo una caldera para la calefacción a la cual le instale un termostato ambiente el cual funciona abriendo y cerrando un contacto cuando la temperatura de la calefacción programada se lo indica y como la caldera no tiene un sitio especifico donde conectarlo yo que soy muy listo decidí conectarlo a la toma de corriente de la misma lo cual me ha ocasionado una avería ya que según me ha indicado el técnico para apagarla se debe de hacer desde el interruptor de on/off ya que ella realiza un proceso de apagado en el cual disipa el calor y tal y tal...
Y mi duda es la siguiente:
El interruptor de on/off de la caldera es un botón el cual hay que presionar durante 3 o 4 segundos para que se apague o se encienda y me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera de conectar el termostato a ese botón y que cuando diera la orden de apagar o encender la caldera el termostato hiciera la función de presionar (virtualmente) esos 3 o 4 segundos, no se si me he explicado bien, os paso el enlace al manual del termostato en la pagina 5 esta el esquema electrico del mismo.
http://www.temperclima.es/downloads/...PRA 5210.pdf
Espero vuestras respuestas, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Ese enlace no funciona , además si podés ponenos el manual de la caldera.

Saludos !


----------



## unmonje (Ene 11, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> Hola amigos os comento mi caso a ver si me podéis ayudar ya que no tengo ni idea de electrónica y no se como solucionar mi problema que es el siguiente:
> Tengo una caldera para la calefacción a la cual le instale un termostato ambiente el cual funciona abriendo y cerrando un contacto cuando la temperatura de la calefacción programada se lo indica y como la caldera no tiene un sitio especifico donde conectarlo yo que soy muy listo decidí conectarlo a la toma de corriente de la misma lo cual me ha ocasionado una avería ya que según me ha indicado el técnico para apagarla se debe de hacer desde el interruptor de on/off ya que ella realiza un proceso de apagado en el cual disipa el calor y tal y tal...
> Y mi duda es la siguiente:
> El interruptor de on/off de la caldera es un botón el cual hay que presionar durante 3 o 4 segundos para que se apague o se encienda y me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera de conectar el termostato a ese botón y que cuando diera la orden de apagar o encender la caldera el termostato hiciera la función de presionar (virtualmente) esos 3 o 4 segundos, no se si me he explicado bien, os paso el enlace al manual del termostato en la pagina 5 esta el esquema electrico del mismo.
> ...



Bueno aqui te dejo un esquema teorico de algo que si funcionaria en tu proyecto....fijate y responde.
Los -timers - pueden ser de 4 segundos cada uno ,como necesitas...
El inversor es para que cada uno arranque en cada flanco 
(debes desacoplarlos convenientemente)
La OR exclusiva es para que no se superpongan, aunque la -deriva termica- del horno , no deberia permitir semejante cosa,por seguridad lo ponemos.
Ya hay bastantes edificios incendiados en las ciudades y cuando hay un muerto, todos se hechan las culpas.!!!  (doy Fè) jajaja

La bobina a la salida intenta desacoplar los circuitos para evitar lios por parte de los novatos.
Me quedo dando vueltas en la cabeza....Tu dices, y cito. *-La caldera no tiene donde conectarlo*
Y yo me pregunto.....Porque esa caldera ,que debe ser de hechura profesional para tal tarea,no tiene su respectiva solucion al respecto ?????

*NO ME CIERRA * .... ò estas al borde del *delito por negligencia* ??????????????

*negligencia DEFINICION
f. Descuido,omisiónnegligencia por omitir aprender BIEN  lo necesario para hacerlo BIEN)
negligencia criminal.
Falta de esfuerzo o aplicación:
-el jefe le ha llamado la atención por la negligencia que demuestra.

'negligencia' también estas acepciones :
dejación - dejadez - desaliño - desidia - encausar - imprudencia - pereza
*


----------



## J2C (Ene 11, 2011)

DosMetros

El link que dejo Xxxman1978 es: "http://www.temperclima.es/downloads/anexosProductos/Manual%20CEPRA%205210.pdf" algo pesadito de como 4.05MB y se toma su tiempo para bajar, pero es perfectamente legible.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## unmonje (Ene 11, 2011)

Lei el  documento y es un dispositivo en apariencia serio y -homologado debidamente-
Quiere decir que,salvo que el mismo instrumento ,tuviera ya provista una entrada auxiliar para replicar  la botonera (como tu quieres hacer), meterle mano, significaria la perdida de dicha homologacion  ò garantia.
La cual se convierte (para un no calificado) en algo asi como un sabotaje.
Quiero decir, una cosa es -hablar de hipotèticos circuitos educativos y otra cosa muy diferente es, METERLE MANO AL CONTROL de UNA CALEDA que usan terceros.

las mayusculas son solo para resaltar la palabra.


----------



## kmiz (Ene 11, 2011)

Lo que si me extraña es que una caldera relativamente actual no tenga entrada para termostato.
Que caldera es?


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, resuelvo vuestras dudas, la caldera es de biomasa, es de las "baratas" (4.000€) y no se han lucido mucho con los extras en electrónica por eso pido ayuda ya que con su configuracion original es para estar 24 horas al día encendida y solo se apaga cuando el agua de la caldera llega a la temperatura de consigna y no cuando la temperatura ambiente es la ideal. Con lo cual el confor en casa es algo efimero pues gasta muchisimo combustible y encima hace muchisimo calor si no la vigilas y estas apagandola y encendiendola manualmente.



unmonje dijo:


> Bueno aqui te dejo un esquema teorico de algo que si funcionaria en tu proyecto....fijate y responde.
> Los -timers - pueden ser de 4 segundos cada uno ,como necesitas...
> El inversor es para que cada uno arranque en cada flanco
> (debes desacoplarlos convenientemente)
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y tu esquema, aunque no lo entiendo me acercare con él a una tienda de electrónica y que me den lo que necesito, un saludo.


----------



## kmiz (Ene 11, 2011)

la bomba de circulacion es interna o externa?
Porque quiza lo interesante seria manejar la bomba, de modo que si provocas su parada la caldera se parara por que la temperatura subira.
Ese sistema es el que se utiliza en las calderas antiguas que llevan la bomba externa.
Osea, que el termostato corte la corriente de la bomba de circulacion.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 11, 2011)

ok
Debo decirte solo para terminar que , el grafico es solo un -esquema- , solo ilustrativo y funcional.
En los almacenes ,salvo por amistad ò cosa afin,nadie te va a dar un circuito ni ponerse a diseñarlo, quiero decir que ,debes diseñar uno concreto,por algun medio, para pedir los materiales...

Feliz año ...otro saludo.


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 11, 2011)

Ya habia pensado en esa posibilidad como ultimo recurso pero las solucion ideal no seria esta ya que asi tambien estaria todo el dia encendiendose y apagandose aunque la temperatura de la vivienda ya fuera la correcta.
Un saludo y muchas gracias por tu interes amigo kmiz
PD: Si alguien me puede pasar un esquema de lo que necesito version para "tontos" con los maximos detalles posibles se lo agradeceria un monton pues no tengo ni idea de electronica.



unmonje dijo:


> ok
> Debo decirte solo para terminar que , el grafico es solo un -esquema- , solo ilustrativo y funcional.
> En los almacenes ,salvo por amistad ò cosa afin,nadie te va a dar un circuito ni ponerse a diseñarlo, quiero decir que ,debes diseñar uno concreto,por algun medio, para pedir los materiales...
> 
> Feliz año ...otro saludo.


Uff!! pues agradeceria que alguien me iluminara porque estoy muy verde en este tema.
Otra cosa amigo, yo no quiero meterle mano al termostato ni a la caldera, solo quiero añadir un extra a la configuracion la cual en mi opinion no creo que pueda afectar a su seguridad.
Muchas gracias y feliz año para ti tambien.


----------



## kmiz (Ene 11, 2011)

La mayoria de las calderas mantienen la temperatura a la que se les a programado. Osea, que se van encendiendo y apagando.
De todos modos, entonces, puedes puentear con el termostato los contactos de la sonda de temperatura de la caldera, de modo que se parara porque "pensara" que su temperatura es excesiva aunque este fria.
Asi solo arrancara cuando la temperatura de la vivienda sea la idonea.
La sonda de temperatura no es mas que otro termostato.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 11, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> Ya habia pensado en esa posibilidad como ultimo recurso pero las solucion ideal no seria esta ya que asi tambien estaria todo el dia encendiendose y apagandose aunque la temperatura de la vivienda ya fuera la correcta.
> Un saludo y muchas gracias por tu interes
> PD: Si alguien me puede pasar un esquema de lo que necesito version para "tontos" con los maximos detalles posibles se lo agradeceria un monton pues no tengo ni idea de electronica.
> 
> ...



Si el sensor que le pones,en lugar de esa -cosa- que le pusistes, fuera inteligente ,quiero decir que  tuviera -sus- propios puntos de trabajo inferior y superior, este circuito serviria igual.
Es decir,que le de la orden que se apague en 24 grados,pongamos, y que lo encienda en 19,
No veo la dificultad hasta aqui.
Eso si,hay que considerar la -deriva termica-,la caldera tardara en responder algun tiempo , creo,asi que podes adelantar el apagado en 23 y el encendido en 20 y el equipo fluctuaria en ese margen,pero insisto ,el sensor debe poder controlar la consigna de histeresis deseada...
Quedo en ESCUCHA ...total aqui es verano !!!!! jajajaa


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 11, 2011)

kmiz dijo:


> La mayoria de las calderas mantienen la temperatura a la que se les a programado. Osea, que se van encendiendo y apagando.
> De todos modos, entonces, puedes puentear con el termostato los contactos de la sonda de temperatura de la caldera, de modo que se parara porque "pensara" que su temperatura es excesiva aunque este fria.
> Asi solo arrancara cuando la temperatura de la vivienda sea la idonea.
> La sonda de temperatura no es mas que otro termostato.



El unico inconveniente que veo es que calentaria el agua de la caldera hasta temperaturas peligrosas ya que el agua no debe de pasar de 80 grados en ningun caso por seguridad y puenteando esta sonda estamos poniendo en peligro la instalacion.
Un saludo amigo, desde España que aqui es invierno y hace frio.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 12, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> El unico inconveniente que veo es que calentaria el agua de la caldera hasta temperaturas peligrosas ya que el agua no debe de pasar de 80 grados en ningun caso por seguridad y puenteando esta sonda estamos poniendo en peligro la instalacion.
> Un saludo amigo, desde España que aqui es invierno y hace frio.




Perdon...Entendia que ESE SENSOR  no era el de SEGURIDAD !!!!  sino el de referencia ambiental.
LA caldera DEBE tener un sensor exclusivo de ùltimo recurso para apagarlo y evitar su deflagraciòn...y ademas uno de trabajo.
(trabaje mucho con hornos de hasta 1300 grados, para sinterizado de piezas)

Segun explicaste...
No se suponìa que pulsando 5 segundos  ese botòn que decias .....LA CALDERA SE APAGABA ?
...y al pulsarlo nuevamente se ENCENDIA ?

Yo *NO* me referia a -puentear-   la sonda existente...sino
a cambiar la sonda por una que YO pueda controlar.....!!!   a mi antojo .

*Quedo en escucha*

Hola....Estuve leyendo el manual de tu dispositivo detenidamente,,,y para mi sorpresa veo que

Esta preparado para configurar 

6 periodos horarios  distintos, durante cada uno de los 7 dias de la semana !!! con sus respectivas temperaturas !!!!...que mas se puede pedir ?

Segun dice el manual, los horarios de fabrica pueden ser cambiados y tambien la temperatura de consigna....Asi que ...no veo el problema asi como YA està-


Si con 2 periodos horarios ,ya hace calor, al tercero le dices que la temperatura de consigna es 15 grados y listo. (tendrà que recular el equipo a frio)

Si la temperatura sigue subiendo a pesar de apagarlo,puede que este mal hecho el vinculo entre caldera y tu aparato.

Para teminar...mi idea es que entre 15 y 18 grados es la temperatura ideal.(lo que ahorra mucho dinero respecto de 24 grados a largo plazo)


----------



## kmiz (Ene 12, 2011)

Yo, sinceramente, dudo que sea necesario ningun tipo de circuito "extra" para adaptar el termostato ambiente.
Si puenteas la sonda de temperatura de trabajo de la caldera, lo que haras sera apagarla y por lo tanto quedara fria, no caliente.
Normalmente todas las calderas tienen el sensor de temperatura de trabajo de la caldera, que es el que tu ajustas a pongamos 80º, y uno de seguridad, que no tiene ajuste por el usuario y debes rerarmar manualmente en casod e que se haya disparado.
Quiza me explique mal.
Con lo de puentear, me refiero a abrir el circuito. Osea, si el termostato de trabajo, abre el circuito al llegar a la temperatura, poniendo en serie el termostato ambiente, la caldera solo arrancara en caso de que ambos termostatos tengan cerrado el circuito. 
Nunca podras influir en el mal funcionamiento de la caldera por hacerlo de ese modo y te ahorraras cualquier tipo de circuito extra.

Es mas, me sigue extrañando que en una caldera moderna, no hayan previsto la posible colocación de un termostato ambiente.
Normalmente son dos conexiones puenteadas por un cable, para poder extraerlo y conectar ahi los dos contactos del termostato.
No dijiste el modelo de la caldera, no? Cual es la marca y el modelo?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 12, 2011)

Indica la marca y modelo de la CALDERA (mejor  si tienes el manual), para localizar la toma de termostato, si tiene, cosa que debería ser así, o eso creo. Si no, llama al bicharraco que te la vendió, instaló o al fabricante para informarte de ello. Creo que es OBLIGATORIO. En su defecto, haz lo de la bomba, ya que si esta se para, el agua se detiene, consecuentemente no se enfría tan rapidamente porque no llega a los radiadores, y en tal caso, saltaría el acuastato (termostato del agua), arrancaría pero cortaría rápido, ya que al no moverse el agua, se calentaría rápido. Aun así arrancaría muy poco. Si el T. Ambiente salta y cierra, arrancaría la bomba, disipando el calor que tiene la caldera, bajando la temperatura del agua y arrancando de nuevo el quemador.
Para ello la temperatura del agua ha de ser MAYOR que la del ambiente, tanto como así de rápido quieras calentar la casa, pero no mucho, ya que haría que saltase y encendiese demasiado rápido el TA, perdiendo confort. Esto es así en la caldera de gasoleo del pueblo y en la mayoría de gas natural. Lo que no entiendo es por qué responde así de mal ante un corte de suministro, ya que si lo que pasa es que se va la luz, no disiparía de ningún modo e inevitablemente se estropearía.

Recuerda lo de la marca y modelo.

Josefe17


----------



## unmonje (Ene 12, 2011)

kmiz dijo:


> Yo, sinceramente, dudo que sea necesario ningun tipo de circuito "extra" para adaptar el termostato ambiente.
> Si puenteas la sonda de temperatura de trabajo de la caldera, lo que haras sera apagarla y por lo tanto quedara fria, no caliente.
> Normalmente todas las calderas tienen el sensor de temperatura de trabajo de la caldera, que es el que tu ajustas a pongamos 80º, y uno de seguridad, que no tiene ajuste por el usuario y debes rerarmar manualmente en casod e que se haya disparado.
> Quiza me explique mal.
> ...





Comparto plenamente contigo....veamos que dice la victima...!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Esas calderas queman combustible sólido , tipo pellets o cáscaras de almendras por ejemplo , algo así como alimentadas desde una tolva y un tornilla sin fin (tipo picadora de carne  ) , por lo que encenderlas y apagarlas no es taaaaaaaan sencillo.

¿ Se podrá variar la velocidad del alimentador de combustible ? 

Saludos !


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola a todos primero de todo agradeceros el interes que estais poniendo en mi problema, y despues os explico porque veo que os estais liando un poco.
La caldera esta diseñada para encenderse y apagarse segun le indica la temperatura del agua del circuito de calefaccion y solo se para cuando esta temperatura es mayor que la de consigna por lo cual hay dos posibilidades para no freirte de calor en casa o estas todo el dia apagando y encendiendo manualmente la caldera o instalas cabezales o llaves termostaticas en todos los radiadores de la casa lo cual vale un paston por eso yo opte por poner llaves manuales y comprar un cronotermostato el cual pense que conectandolo a la entrada de corriente electrica se encargaria el solo de apagar y encender la calefaccion segun la temperatura ambiente con lo cual ganaria por 2 lados, primero el confort seria optimo y ahorraria en combustible ya que no se pasaria 24 horas al dia encendiendose y apagandose
pero..... yo no pense en que esto me iba a acarrear una averia en la turbina de la caldera por sobrecalentamiento al no hacer el ciclo de apagado correctamente, entonces mi problema es el siguiente:
Necesito conectar el termostato que es basicamente un relé a el boton de on off de la caldera que es simplemente un pulsador el cual (y aqui esta mi problema) hay que pulsar durante 5 segundos para encender o apagar.. Y lo que necesito es que cuando el termostato abra o cierre el circuito haga la funcion de apretar virtualmente ese pulsador de on/off durante 5 segundos, no se si me he explicado bien ahora.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 12, 2011)

Que llame al SAT y que se lo instalen ellos, que por casi ley ha de tener toma de termostato.

SUBE LA MARCA Y MODELO DE LA MÁQUINA POR FAVOR!!!

P.D. Regula la temperatura de la casa con el acuastato. Yo, aquí en Madrid no tengo TA y regulo la temperatura con el acuastato y no me da problemas de confort.

P.D. Mira a ver si en la regleta que hay en la parte trasera por donde entra el cable o en la unidad de control electrónico hay una toma con un puente que indique TA, lo que sería una supuesta conexion para dicho dispositivo. Sería cuestión de sacar el puente y conectar ahí los cables del TA.


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 12, 2011)

Si esa seria otra solucion regulando la temperatura del agua y tambien seria otra buena solucion lo de conectarlo a la bomba pero esas soluciones yo ya las habia valorado como segunda opcion, el motivo de preguntar en este foro de electronica era por si alguien me podia ayudar a realizar lo que a mi me parece la mejor opcion la de que el termostato actue sobre el boton de on/off.
Un saludo amigos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 12, 2011)

Se puede intentar algo, aunque ahí me pillas. En primer lugar sería interesante que dejases libres los dos contactos (NC y NA) y el puente del relé del termostato, de tal modo que el relé al soltarse o liberarse mandase alguna señal y con, por ejemplo un 555 temporizar 5 segundos y con un transistor actuar sobre el interruptor. Esto sí ESTO ANULARÍA LA GARANTÍA POR COMPLETO del cacharro, ya que habría que abrir la unidad y soldarle dos cables a los contactos del interruptor. Por cierto, te lo vuelvo a pedir, y casi de rodillas,
SUBE LA MARCA Y MODELO DE LA MÁQUINA 
para intentar saber más del dispositivo e intentar entregarte la mejor informacion posible. No come, no hace daño, no te dejas los dedos en ello, y a ciegas nada se puede hacer. Por favor.

Atentamente

Josefe17


----------



## unmonje (Ene 12, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> Si esa seria otra solucion regulando la temperatura del agua y tambien seria otra buena solucion lo de conectarlo a la bomba pero esas soluciones yo ya las habia valorado como segunda opcion, el motivo de preguntar en este foro de electronica era por si alguien me podia ayudar a realizar lo que a mi me parece la mejor opcion la de que el termostato actue sobre el boton de on/off.
> Un saludo amigos.



Bueno, entonces yo habia entendido bien y el circuito que te pasè ,hace lo que tu pides...
Solo falta pasarlo a -circuito concreto- y para eso ...te enviare un circuito concreto...para mañana


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 12, 2011)

Es curioso, le pido varias veces por favor que nos indique qué caldera es y caso omiso. No somos adivinos, e incluso a lo mejor podríamos encontrar alguna solución mejor y NADA. Si no quiere meterse con eso, que lo diga, pero que no pase del tema, por favor. Y no me quiero sulfurar, ya que el proyecto es bueno.

Josefe17


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 12, 2011)

Hombre no te enfades no la habia puesto porque no creo que importe pero es una sime 8



unmonje dijo:


> Bueno, entonces yo habia entendido bien y el circuito que te pasè ,hace lo que tu pides...
> Solo falta pasarlo a -circuito concreto- y para eso ...te enviare un circuito concreto...para mañana


Muchisimas gracias amigo esperare hasta mañana, un saludo.


----------



## kmiz (Ene 12, 2011)

Pues segun su manual de instrucciones (en italiano) tiene un puentecito en las conexiones 33 y 34 (INTB1)que debes quitar y conectar ahi el termostato ambiente


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 12, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> Hola amigos os comento mi caso a ver si me podéis ayudar ya que no tengo ni idea de electrónica y no se como solucionar mi problema que es el siguiente:
> Tengo una caldera para la calefacción a la cual le instale un termostato ambiente el cual funciona abriendo y cerrando un contacto cuando la temperatura de la calefacción programada se lo indica y como la caldera no tiene un sitio especifico donde conectarlo yo que soy muy listo decidí conectarlo a la toma de corriente de la misma lo cual me ha ocasionado una avería ya que según me ha indicado el técnico para apagarla se debe de hacer desde el interruptor de on/off ya que ella realiza un proceso de apagado en el cual disipa el calor y tal y tal...
> Y mi duda es la siguiente:
> El interruptor de on/off de la caldera es un botón el cual hay que presionar durante 3 o 4 segundos para que se apague o se encienda y me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera de conectar el termostato a ese botón y que cuando diera la orden de apagar o encender la caldera el termostato hiciera la función de presionar (virtualmente) esos 3 o 4 segundos, no se si me he explicado bien, os paso el enlace al manual del termostato en la pagina 5 esta el esquema electrico del mismo.
> ...



Tras goglear un poco con la marca decubro en otro foro a un usuario con... ¡asombrosamente tu mismo nick! Y me doy cuenta que NO es que tu caldera No tenga dicha toma, si no lo que tú quieres es que se apague del todo con el TA. Eso se indica expresamente antes, no digas que tu caldera no tiene toma de termostato porque sí, que nos lías a todos. Aun así no te aconsejo que hagas lo que quieres hacer, por la seguridad de la caldera, es mejor que arranque y pare a apagar y encender. Lo que no sé es cómo respondería entonces a un apagón...

Dejo link del manual:

http://portale.sime.it/jportal/pcon...?azioneprossima=16&role=1&id_extension=168659

Perdón por mi tozudez

Un consejo, baja la temperatura del agua, para que arranque menos, aunque tarde más en calentar, a 48 grados. Así a 48 cortará el quemador, pero el TA no habrá cortado la bomba todavía, la caldera tardará menos en arrancar de nuevo, pero de forma más prolongada. Y mejor si vives en Castellón.



Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2011)

Aquí está en castellano

http://www.scribd.com/doc/18357300/Manual-de-Operacion-y-Mantenimiento-de-Caldera-Sime

Saludos !


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 12, 2011)

Sube al foro la guía de programación del menu reservado que te mandaron por mail, por favor.

No es ese modelo 2metros


----------



## kmiz (Ene 12, 2011)

http://portale.sime.it/jportal/pcontroller/ExtensionHandler/6113707A%20-Solida%208%20PL.pdf?azioneprossima=16&role=1&id_extension=168659

Aqui esta el de la sime solida 8 PL y sale lo de los contactos del TA.


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola amigo Josefe ya que veo que te estas tomando muchisimo interes en mi problema (lo que es de agradecer) te respondo a tus dudas:
En caso de apagon  una vez vuelve la electricidad la caldera realiza un ciclo de limpieza del quemador, y luego vuelve a encenderse nuevamente que es como ha estado funcionando hasta antes de la averia que os comento en el primer post.
Los contactos que comentas que has visto en el manual actuan solo sobre la bomba del agua y no sobre la caldera por lo cual como te comentaba antes ya lo habia valorado como segunda opcion y te explico porque:
Estos dias esta haciendo menos frio de lo habitual entre (8º y 19º grados) tengo ahora mismo la configuracion de la caldera para que actue el termostato sobre la bomba y estoy gastando una media de 45 kg de madera(pellets) al dia. Unas semanas antes de la averia teniamos temperaturas cercanas a 0º y con el termostato actuando sobre la caldera tan solo tenia un gasto diario de unos 20 kg diarios asi que hablando con el tecnico me comento que el trabaja normalmente con otra marca de calderas en las cuales el termostato actua sobre la caldera y que no entendia porque la mia no lo hacia asi, por lo cual me confirmo que seria una buena idea la solucion lo que os estoy pidiendo ya que haciendo los ciclos de apagado/encendido correctamente no se corre ningun peligro de averia en la instalacion.
Un saludo amigos


----------



## Electronec (Ene 13, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> Hola amigo Josefe ya que veo que te estas tomando muchisimo interes en mi problema (lo que es de agradecer) ..............



Suele pasar muy amenudo en este foro, tienen mas interes los que intentan ayudar que los que ingresan, preguntan, obtienen lo que quieren y sin dar las gracias, si te he visto no me acuerdo.........:cabezon:

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

Por favor, sube el manual del menú privado que te mandaron, por lo que he leído en otro foro, para intentar ver si hay alguna configuración diferente y podamos bajar la temperatura del agua a menos de 60º, para evitar el arranque frecuente de la máquina o barajar otra opción.

Dame más datos de tu máquina sobre este esquema:
-¿Dónde enchufabas en un principio el TA, en 33-34 o en 35-36?
-¿Qué bomba usas, la que está en 13-14 o 16-17?

Intenta subir fotos de tu equipo.


----------



## kmiz (Ene 13, 2011)

Si no me equivoco, el termostato en 33-34 comanda la bomba  de 13-14 y el termostato de 35-36 comanda la bomba en 16-17.
Lo que ahora que me fijo, en el esquema salen dos termostatos de seguridad con rearme manual, pero ninguno de ajuste para el usuario de temperatura de la caldera, no?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

Por electrónica, léete el manual por ahí arriba (en inglés)


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola otra vez a todos voy a intentar responder a todas vuestras preguntas:
Hay va el manual pero esta en italiano y a mi no me ha solucionado nada la verdad:

El termostato va conectado en 33 34.
Se usan dos bombas una para el acs (agua caliente sanitaria) y otra para el circuito de calefaccion.
Un saludo amigos.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 13, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> Hombre no te enfades no la habia puesto porque no creo que importe pero es una sime 8
> 
> 
> Muchisimas gracias amigo esperare hasta mañana, un saludo.




Ya tengo el circuito que tu quieres, pero no encuentro la forma de subirlo para que lo veas y copies...tenme paciencia.


*(Habiendo escalera ,no nos hacemos cargo por el uso del ascensor)*


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

¿ACS también ? Eso me desconcierta más. Explíca un poco tu instalación, como puedas y sepas, ya que estoy perdido y cada vez más...


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 13, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Ya tengo el circuito que tu quieres, pero no encuentro la forma de subirlo para que lo veas y copies...tenme paciencia.
> 
> 
> *(Habiendo escalera ,no nos hacemos cargo por el uso del ascensor)*



Lo espero con impaciencia....



Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿ACS también ? Eso me desconcierta más. Explíca un poco tu instalación, como puedas y sepas, ya que estoy perdido y cada vez más...


Pues es muy simple la caldera tiene una bomba que hace circular el agua caliente dentro de un acumulador de agua sanitaria (acs) y otra bomba que hace circular el agua por los radiadores de toda la casa.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

Y entonces un segundo termostato regula la otra bomba de dicho subcircuito que calienta el agua. ¿Qué conexiones de la placa son las de dicho termostato y dicha bomba?


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 13, 2011)

Son estas la 16/17 y  la 35/36


----------



## unmonje (Ene 13, 2011)

Bueno aqui el archivo prometido....Cualquier duda me consultas...

Es muy cercano a los que tu quieres que haga....Lo demas es asunto tuyo !!!!  jijiji


J1 = Es el *contacto seco* donde dispara tu (termostato ?)  ...lo que sea !!! que no le gusta la temperatura!!!  ò si le gusta

El relay de 12v de la salida tiene otro *contacto seco * para accionar la *otra* parte,
que se supone va a detener una maniobra....ò reponerla.
El transformador de abajo es cualquiera  de 12+12 /500ma  ,la entrada de tension es la de tu pais.

Tu tendras que definir cual es el flanco de *arranque* y cual el de *parada*
Primero pruebalo afuera , hasta estar seguro que hace lo que tu quieres.
Si no te conforma el tiempo ,puedes aumentarlo variando las resistencias de 470k ò el capacitor de 10uf asociado a este.
Puedes agragarle un led al relay de salida para ver cuando acciona.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

Tengo una idea completamente diferente a esta, pero me hace falta unos datos, ¿cuáles son los protocolos que dispara la caldera si detecta que la temperatura de ACS baja? Vamos, que si el termostato 35-36 actúa sólo sobre la bomba o sobre el quemador también, y si el disparo de este desconecta la bomba de calefacción o no (prioridad del ACS)? Otra cosa, ¿tienes fluxostato por algún lado?

Edito: olvida TODO esto y haz caso a esto:
-Apaga la máquina, desenchúfala y abre la tapa del SY325 y desconecta los cables entre 35-36, los del termostato del acumulador de ACS.
-Enciende la máquina y ponla en modo verano.
-Desconecta la bomba de CALEFACCIÓN del todo de la máquina y conéctala a 220 V DIRECTAMENTE (creo que va a 220 V directamente, pero verifícalo) para que se enfríe el agua de calefacción. Puedes esperar, pero será más lento.
-Espera si el quemador se pone en marcha o que pasa. Indica lo que ocurre, ya que de acuerdo a esto valoraré un posible solución que tengo en mente. Lo que quiero saber con esto es si en modo verano arranca sola aunque el ACS esté caliente para mantener la temperatura del circuito primario.

Josefe17


----------



## unmonje (Ene 13, 2011)

Aqui va el diagrama de tiempo del dispositivo que deberia apagar la calera y encenderla

Ahora que me he enterado que quema madera  ...me causa gracia...porque una vez que enciendes la leña  si la paras ...la debes enncender con alguna llama !!! 

Yo creia que era a GAS  ò algun otro combustible liquido
Si es asi, solo puedo parar la bomba para que no caliente la casa.

Esta cosa no tendra un alimentador de madera ?  ????   Cada vez me causa mas gracia.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 13, 2011)

Creo que lleva una resistencia de 1000 w para ignitar SOLA.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 14, 2011)

Anoche ..mejore el circuito  del archivo caldera2. PDF,porque habia algo que no me gustaba.
Lo hice a las apuradas y Me hacia ruido en la cabeza.

Quite 1 de los 2 -timers- ,el que quedò saca directamente la señal al transistor.

Con las 2 compuertas libres del CD4070 , hice un discriminador de flancos doble ,que dispara directamente al timer.

Ahora solo necesita 2 chips. en vez de 3


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 14, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Anoche ..mejore el circuito  del archivo caldera2. PDF,porque habia algo que no me gustaba.
> Lo hice a las apuradas y Me hacia ruido en la cabeza.
> 
> Quite 1 de los 2 -timers- ,el que quedò saca directamente la señal al transistor.
> ...



Mañana mismo voy a una tienda de electronica para que me den todo lo necesario muchisimas gracias, un saludo


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2011)

Para para para. Si apagas la caldera te quedas sin ACS, si es un rato bien, pero si es todo un día que estás en el campo, llegas, te quieres duchar y.... oh, agua fría.


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 15, 2011)

El deposito de acs mantiene el agua caliente hasta 48 horas ya que está muy bien aislado.
Ah otra cosa hoy he ido a la tienda de electrónica y he comprado todo lo necesario aunque el vendedor ha sido un poco antipático pues me ha dicho que debería haber llevado una lista de componentes y no un esquema.. Y ahora que lo tengo todo encima de la mesa  la verdad es que no se por donde empezar ni siquiera veo donde hay que conectar la caldera ni el transformador ni el termostato la verdad es que estoy hecho un lio. Un saludo amigos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

Mi consejo, desenchufa el soldador y a dormir, que será lo mejor.
Por cierto, cunado venga unmonje dile que donde está el circuito mejorado, que no lo veo. Yo no te aconsejaría lo del power, pero bueno...


----------



## unmonje (Ene 16, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Mi consejo, desenchufa el soldador y a dormir, que será lo mejor.
> Por cierto, cunado venga unmonje dile que donde está el circuito mejorado, que no lo veo. Yo no te aconsejaría lo del power, pero bueno...




Me falta subirlo, no tuve tiempo...mañana lo hago.
Respecto a tu consejo...estoy de acuerdo contigo...pero a mi edad , ya no le llevo la contraria
a la gente que insiste en el error....jajajaj    



xxxman1978 dijo:


> El deposito de acs mantiene el agua caliente hasta 48 horas ya que está muy bien aislado.
> Ah otra cosa hoy he ido a la tienda de electrónica y he comprado todo lo necesario aunque el vendedor ha sido un poco antipático pues me ha dicho que debería haber llevado una lista de componentes y no un esquema.. Y ahora que lo tengo todo encima de la mesa  la verdad es que no se por donde empezar ni siquiera veo donde hay que conectar la caldera ni el transformador ni el termostato la verdad es que estoy hecho un lio. Un saludo amigos.




El vendedor tiene razón,no le pagan para interpretar tu circuito.

LA conexión con ,*El encendido y apagado* de  -La caldera - se realiza ,como corresponde, a *la derecha* del circuito,donde está el contacto *SECO* del relay.

El termostato se conecta donde YA antes, te dije... en J1, a la izquierda del circuito.
El *TRAFO*,se conecta donde siempre y como siempre.(primario a la linea)

(quien sabe leer circuitos, no necesita estas aclaraciones)


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2011)

El problema con lo del power es que también sirve para set- en el menú, por lo que si estás toqueteando un menú y se dispara el TA la lías... Y que pasaría si el TA apaga la caldera y tu la vuelves a encender sobre el botón, al próximo disparo del TA, en vez de encender apagaría, además de lo del ACS mencionado.


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 16, 2011)

¿Asi que este circuito que tengo no es el definitivo?...
Pues esperare al definitivo, también quería comentaros algo que me explico ayer el vendedor de la tienda de electrónica me dijo que el tenia allí unos temporizadores que también me podrían hacer la misma función que el circuito pero sin tantas complicaciones. Que os parece, seria mejor que devolviera todo, los comprara y no me metiera en líos soldando y probando cosas ya que no tengo ni idea de electrónica, ¿Creeis que realmente funcionaran para lo que yo necesito?, Un saludo.


----------



## kmiz (Ene 16, 2011)

Sinceramente, yo creo que si no tienes ni idea de electronica esto te va a venir grande.
Porque.... Donde se supone que colocaras el temporizador?.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2011)

Devolver difícilmente, ya que no suelen aceptar devoluciones. Lo puedes guardar, no creo que sea mucho lo gastado, e intentar barajar esta opción que planteé, que será mas sencillla. Si no te interesa, dímelo, por favor.



Josefe17 dijo:


> ...
> Edito: olvida TODO esto y haz caso a esto:
> -Apaga la máquina, desenchúfala y abre la tapa del SY325 y desconecta los cables entre 35-36, los del termostato del acumulador de ACS.
> -Enciende la máquina y ponla en modo verano.
> ...


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola amigo Josefe aprovechando que ha estado toda la noche parada y esta fría acabo de realizar lo que me pides, te comento lo que ha pasado, la caldera ha arrancado hasta calentar el agua que tiene en su interior y luego ha hecho el ciclo normal de ir apagandose y encendiéndose para mantener esa misma agua a la temperatura que tiene programada. Un saludo.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 17, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> ¿Asi que este circuito que tengo no es el definitivo?...
> Pues esperare al definitivo, también quería comentaros algo que me explico ayer el vendedor de la tienda de electrónica me dijo que el tenia allí unos temporizadores que también me podrían hacer la misma función que el circuito pero sin tantas complicaciones. Que os parece, seria mejor que devolviera todo, los comprara y no me metiera en líos soldando y probando cosas ya que no tengo ni idea de electrónica, ¿Creeis que realmente funcionaran para lo que yo necesito?, Un saludo.



Al fin tu cabeza ,comienza a funcionar de verdad ,(aqui todos,ya nos dimos cuenta  que no pescas la electrònica)
Lo sensato es lo que dice JOSEFE17 ,comprar el timer que propone el vendedor ,es una opciòn intermedia mas sensata que ponerte a querer hacer lo que desconoces....
El timer ,instalado como tu quieres, tiene el problema que,cuando tienes activado algun menù,
el termòmetro lo puede activar y armar un lio en la programaciòn.!!!!

Igual ,despues te subo elcircuito correjido.


Aqui el circuito mejorado...


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

¿En modo VERANO y con el termostato del depósito de ACS DESCONECTADO?
Si es así, la cosa se complica...


----------



## xxxman1978 (Ene 17, 2011)

Bueno hay novedades importantes, os cuento lo que ha pasado hoy, aunque antes quiero daros las gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda desinteresada vuestro tiempo y el gran interés que habéis puesto en solucionar mi problema. ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!.
Hoy he ido a la tienda de electrónica dispuesto a devolver el material y a comprar lo que ellos me aconsejaran cuando en la cola delante mio había un chaval con el cual he estado conversando le he contado cual era mi problema y él que es electrónico y esta en el paro se ha ofrecido a venir a mi casa a intentar solucionarlo, y dicho y hecho nos hemos acercado a casa, ha mirado lo que necesitaba y me ha dicho que por 50 euros mas lo que costara el material me lo dejaba listo esta misma tarde lo que a mi me ha parecido fantástico.
Se ha ido a la tienda de electrónica y ha venido con 2 temporizadores 1 relé y 1 fuente de alimentacion valor de todo según ponía el ticket 56 euros, así que por poco mas de 100 euros tengo lo que quería y funciona perfectamente bien. A veces el destino hace que se cruce en tu camino la persona que necesitas.
Bueno pues lo dicho muchisimas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 17, 2011)

xxxman1978 dijo:


> Bueno hay novedades importantes, os cuento lo que ha pasado hoy, aunque antes quiero daros las gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda desinteresada vuestro tiempo y el gran interés que habéis puesto en solucionar mi problema. ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!.
> Hoy he ido a la tienda de electrónica dispuesto a devolver el material y a comprar lo que ellos me aconsejaran cuando en la cola delante mio había un chaval con el cual he estado conversando le he contado cual era mi problema y él que es electrónico y esta en el paro se ha ofrecido a venir a mi casa a intentar solucionarlo, y dicho y hecho nos hemos acercado a casa, ha mirado lo que necesitaba y me ha dicho que por 50 euros mas lo que costara el material me lo dejaba listo esta misma tarde lo que a mi me ha parecido fantástico.
> Se ha ido a la tienda de electrónica y ha venido con 2 temporizadores 1 relé y 1 fuente de alimentacion valor de todo según ponía el ticket 56 euros, así que por poco mas de 100 euros tengo lo que quería y funciona perfectamente bien. A veces el destino hace que se cruce en tu camino la persona que necesitas.
> Bueno pues lo dicho muchisimas gracias, un saludo.




MAravilloso !!!!   

JAJAJAJ !!!!   El *destino* ????   ... a  ver ...Si te paras frente a una comisaria , no va a ser milagro que te encuentres con un policia !!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Suerte, y cuenta resultados, porfa, que una noche no dormí pensando en relés... Por cierto, de qué tienda se trata, para saber como conseguir recursos.

Josefe17


----------

